# Handy man



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Out of 11/4 90's and out of cpvc 90's


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Long sweep or 1/4 bend? Lol. Maybe the cpvc fed an abandoned fixture?


----------



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey supply house was closed used what was on truck lol


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I was not driving back to Home Depot! I already had to make 3 trips there and back to get this job done!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

STOP POSTING PICS OF MY WORK GUYS! I'll be out of business in no time! and for the record, those are one step glue cleanouts. Water sucks around here.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We've all been there.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Since when can we use zipties to support plumbing? Gotta pick some up when I'm getting more q-tips.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Since when can we use zipties to support plumbing? Gotta pick some up when I'm getting more q-tips.


I totally missed that.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Michaelcookplum said:


> View attachment 57681
> 
> View attachment 57689
> 
> ...


Please tell me that isn't a drain, you put bushings in the horizontal on both sides of the 90° please tell me how you thought creating a trap was a good idea or even legal, was this inspected? That's the most expensive 1 1/4 90° ever, not including cutting it out and bringin it up to code


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry not trying to be rude, but my phone has small pictures, but that doesn't appear to be anything I would expect to see anyone to boast about, especially on a professional plumbing forum


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumberN8 said:


> Please tell me that isn't a drain, you put bushings in the horizontal on both sides of the 90° please tell me how you thought creating a trap was a good idea or even legal, was this inspected? That's the most expensive 1 1/4 90° ever, not including cutting it out and bringin it up to code










plumberN8 said:


> Sorry not trying to be rude, but my phone has small pictures, but that doesn't appear to be anything I would expect to see anyone to boast about, especially on a professional plumbing forum



:what: ... he didn't do the plumbing in the pic, he is posting pics of hack work that he stumbled upon.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

plumberN8 said:


> Sorry not trying to be rude, but my phone has small pictures, but that doesn't appear to be anything I would expect to see anyone to boast about, especially on a professional plumbing forum



Man, tuff crowd. What do you think of this little underground I did?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plumberN8 said:


> Sorry not trying to be rude, but my phone has small pictures, but that doesn't appear to be anything I would expect to see anyone to boast about, especially on a professional plumbing forum



I was replacing shower valve in this house and saw this there in the basement when I went to shut the water off. There's a lot of sarcasm on this forum, especially in the photos area


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I totally missed that.


so did I.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

plumberN8 said:


> Sorry not trying to be rude, but my phone has small pictures, but that doesn't appear to be anything I would expect to see anyone to boast about, especially on a professional plumbing forum


I think you are missing the point.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry, I was pretty blasted last night, but that base was top notch. I'll try not to be so waisted when I check these forums, I think I'll start Monday by only checking in on the bosses dime, he makes me stay sober on the clock, he's a total buzz kill...


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I just had to go look at a leaking faucet. This was the handymans repair.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Pacificpipes said:


> I just had to go look at a leaking faucet. This was the handymans repair.



That expanding foam works great for just about anything...
I just used a can to repair a rotten fender on my truck.....


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Pacificpipes said:


> I just had to go look at a leaking faucet. This was the handymans repair.


Leaking faucet? No, I did that for roaches.....:laughing:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I did this one too.....I thought silicone fix everything.....


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

That's awesome


----------



## tdp1 (Sep 21, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Man, tuff crowd. What do you think of this little underground I did?


 Forget the license, I need to see that guys green card.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> That expanding foam works great for just about anything...
> I just used a can to repair a rotten fender on my truck.....


Seen a wet wall for a shower where the "plumber" used probably 20 cans to secure the shower head once.:laughing:


----------

